# Outlook 2010 requesting authentication



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello,

I have a strange issue that's come up occasionally at work. We have users on Outlook 2010 in a domain, AD environment. Some users will randomly get a network authentication popup. This doesn't happen for all users, and it isn't consistent. Normally I would expect Outlook forgot their passwords. However, the following two issues make me think otherwise:

1. The server that is requesting authentication, so far as I know, is not the email server, nor is it related.

2. If the users enter their network credentials, the popup doesn't really do anything. They don't get access, and they don't get an Unauthorized message. It just comes back up. If they click the red x it goes away and everything's normal.

The fact that as far as I can tell the requesting server is not email related, makes me think it's a router issue. Any ideas on what might be causing this error and how to resolve it?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

A bit more information, it seems that the server in question is a Sharepoint server, judging by what my network monitoring tool tells me about the services that it's running.

Not sure why users in Outlook would be directed to a Sharepoint server. Help?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

This probably has nothing to do with your question, but I've found that if you don't have the IP of your AD server in the DNS setup of a PC, that weird random network connection problems can pop up.
So, just check your DNS setup in TCP/IP of the network connection. Make sure your AD machine is the only IP showing.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Since it's a Sharepoint server, I'm thinking users who get the popup have their Outlook synched to Sharepoint items.

If they don't have permission to those items, then when they enter their password it doesn't do anything.

Trying to confirm with the users that they have a Sharepoint Lists item in their Outlook.


----------



## davidc2211 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am having the exact same problem well close to the same. Don't have a sharepoint server in the network so that wouldn't be an issue. But just like with this threads problem Have random users that have random authentication windows popup, you can provide the information and hit okay and no sooner then it closes it opens back up. If you close outlook and reopen it then it works for a incositent amount of time one time it might be 5 minutes next time it is 2 hours. It had appeared in my profile so I had deleted it and deleted the account and it went away. For some users that works for some it doesn't. Just a heads up for anyone that attempts to solve my problem. This network was setup by someone that from what I could tell had just enough knowledge to be dangerous. If I could crash the whole thing for 2 days I could have it back up and running in better shape. We are talking have 6 or 7 email domains, User account creation having nothing resembling a standard, permissions all over the place, security groups for permissions never lets make a permissions report look like a stephen king novel because it was all set to individual users. I have compared users accounts that get the error and ones that don't and haven't come up with anything different. What could I be missing?


----------

